# kinda brings a tear to your eye, kids will be kids



## Denise1952 (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## Falcon (Nov 20, 2014)

You live with hogs, ya begin to smell just like 'em.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 20, 2014)

Both my sons are building contractors and I've heard them use all those builders words; 2x4, plumb, Skil Saw, Damn, ladder,

hell, 4X8, "You gotta BandAid?",  $#it, etc. et-friggin-c.


----------



## jujube (Nov 20, 2014)

Hahahaha, Denise.  I can just hear it!


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 20, 2014)

I can too JJ, LOL, little, bitti girl voice just rattlin on about the great time with the fellers, LOL!!


----------

